# Our first TICA show



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Darwin, Muffin & myself went along to our first TICA show today. Quite different from a GCCF show but I had a great time. You have to keep your wits about you, going from ring to ring, but it made for a good day out. 

This was my first show with Muffin and she did really well. She was placed in one final, coming 4th out of just over 30 alters (as TICA call neuters). She made enough points in all her rings to be made up to a TICA Champion. Go Muffin! :thumbup:

Darwin on the other hand decided he did NOT like being moved from pen to pen for the judging. He hissed, spat and generally misbehaved all day :nono: When returned to his main pen he sat there looking very pleased with himself : He seems more suited to the GCCF shows, staying put in one pen I think. He is now sitting in his favourite armchair, licking his paws and purring away, the little sod :lol: Gotta love him!

I shall certainly try another TICA show in the future, but Darwin will stay at home


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Congratulations to Muffin! And :lol: at Darwin misbehaving!

I take it this was the Bristol show? I didn't make it down in the end today - it was too nice sitting in the cat run in the garden to move very far!

Was it a good show? How big was it?


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on your first TICA show, glad you had a good time.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done!

I find that there are GCCF cats, TICA cats and the rare few who love and can cope with both. TICA is a huge difference to a cat than GCCF and is definitely not suited to all! We have some who love both, some who have tried TICA and are definitely NOT TICA cats and some we would not even try there.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw congratulations, that's fantastic. LOL About Darwin. Way to go Muffin!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to Muffin :thumbsup: Naughty Darwin :nono:  He obviously didn't enjoy his day out


----------

